# Passendes Mainboard für einen Intel Core i5 6500 4x 3.20GHz So.1151



## der_housy (15. Februar 2016)

*Passendes Mainboard für einen Intel Core i5 6500 4x 3.20GHz So.1151*

Hallo zusammen,

welches mb und welchen RAM (16 GB) würdet ihr mir für die im Titel genannte CPU empfehlen? Habe nicht vor, irgendwas zu übertakten.

Gegenwärtiges System:

i5 2500 3.30 GHz
GTX 960 4 GB
2x 4 GB DDR3-1333
MSI P67A-C45

Würde gerne meine Asus Xonar D1 Soundkarte weiter nutzen.

Danke im Voraus für die Antworten!


----------



## azzih (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Passendes Mainboard für einen Intel Core i5 6500 4x 3.20GHz So.1151*

Board: ASRock Z170 Pro4 (90-MXGZG0-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
RAM: G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-38 (F4-3200C16D-16GVGB) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## der_housy (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Passendes Mainboard für einen Intel Core i5 6500 4x 3.20GHz So.1151*

Ich dachte, Z-mainboards sind in erster Linie zum Übertakten?


----------



## Xanten (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Passendes Mainboard für einen Intel Core i5 6500 4x 3.20GHz So.1151*

Die Z-Boards sind auch für den schnelleren RAM da. Willst Du alles @stock und "nur" 2133er RAMs(die auch reichen), kannst Du dir auch ein H170-Brett holen. Asrock ist da danz gut.
mfG


----------



## GrueneMelone (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Passendes Mainboard für einen Intel Core i5 6500 4x 3.20GHz So.1151*

Bei Skylake musst du Z-Boards kaufen, sonst hast du null ausstattung und kannst gleich zu Haswell gehen


----------



## azzih (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Passendes Mainboard für einen Intel Core i5 6500 4x 3.20GHz So.1151*

Die H-Boards sind ziemlich abgespeckt in vielerlei Hinsicht. Dazu sind sie meist nur unwesentlich günstiger: Ein vernünftiges H170 Board kostet auch knapp 90€ und die ersten guten Z-Boards gibts ab 100-110€. Sprich macht kaum Sinn die 10€ nicht draufzulegen.


----------



## der_housy (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Passendes Mainboard für einen Intel Core i5 6500 4x 3.20GHz So.1151*

Abgespeckt reicht mir höchstwahrscheinlich ziemlich aus. Wie gesagt, übertakten interessiert mich nicht und von der GTX 960 erwarte ich auch keine Wunderdinge. Die Board-RAM Kombi sollte halbwegs passen.

Was haltet ihr davon:

Asrock H170 Pro4S Mainboard 4x DDR4 DIMM bei notebooksbilliger.de
und
16GB (2x8GB) Kingston HyperX FURY 2133MHz DDR4 Non-ECC CL14 DIMM bei notebooksbilliger.de
?


----------



## azzih (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Passendes Mainboard für einen Intel Core i5 6500 4x 3.20GHz So.1151*

ASRock Z170 Pro4S (90-MXGZY0-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
G.Skill Value 4 DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-2400, CL15-15-15-35 (F4-2400C15D-16GNT) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Gleicher Preis aber DDR4 2400 und Z170.


----------



## der_housy (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Passendes Mainboard für einen Intel Core i5 6500 4x 3.20GHz So.1151*

Aber das Z170 board verträgt doch nur DDR3 oder täusche ich mich?


----------



## Xanten (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Passendes Mainboard für einen Intel Core i5 6500 4x 3.20GHz So.1151*

Das 4/D3 verträgt ausschließlich DDR3-RAMs.
ASRock Z170 Pro4S Mainboard,>>> günstig kaufen bei notebooksbilliger.de. Diese kostet €10,- mehr und ist ein Z-Board. Die Fury 2133 sind recht gut und dazu auch noch günstig.
Nichts desto trotz kannst Du es so machen. H 170+ Fury.
mfG


----------



## der_housy (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Passendes Mainboard für einen Intel Core i5 6500 4x 3.20GHz So.1151*

Danke für die Unterstützung.

Letzte Frage: Ist dieses Board auch ok: Gigabyte GA-H170-HD3 Mainboard 4x DDR4 DIMM Sockel 1151, bei notebooksbilliger.de

Das ist eins der wenigen, das bei notebooksbilliger direkt verfügbar ist.  Dann könnte ich mir nachher alles zusammen holen + den Alpenföhn Brocken 2 Kühler und heut abend evtl. schon losbauen


----------



## Xanten (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Passendes Mainboard für einen Intel Core i5 6500 4x 3.20GHz So.1151*

Würde für den gleichen Preis dann doch lieber das Asrock Z-Board nehmen. Qualitativ nehmen sich beide nix.
mfG


----------



## der_housy (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Passendes Mainboard für einen Intel Core i5 6500 4x 3.20GHz So.1151*

Es kommt wie es immer kommt. Am Ende entscheidet man sich doch für was anderes: Gigabyte GA-Z170X-Gaming 3 Mainboard, bei notebooksbilliger.de Das gibt es momentan im Angebot für 119,99 €. Hat mir auch optisch zugesagt und verrichtet bereits seinen Dienst. Danke nochmal


----------

